
Israeli Research Center to Announce It Developed Coronavirus Vaccine (Sources) - puttycat
https://www.haaretz.com/israel-news/.premium-israeli-research-center-to-announce-it-developed-coronavirus-vaccine-sources-say-1.8665074
======
mtmail
"are making significant breakthroughs in understanding the virus" The article
is slim on details and several institutions did similar press releases, all
pointing to 12-18 months of clinical trials. It's too early to make
assessments.

